# Cambridge



## hhgclark (Oct 2, 2016)

I know it's not exactly a cafe visit friendly time, but I thought I'd get it down anyway. Cambridge has a bunch of great coffee. Haven't seen a run down on here so I thought I'd do a brief list of places I'd go for a brew if I were out and about. More in depth reviews to follow. (Don't hold me to any sort of time line 😬) For now, if you're stuck for a coffee then any one of these will sort you out. Check the map link below for locations (obviously) and links to their offerings.

https://bit.ly/3g7bzBP

In no particular order:



Hot Numbers, Gwydir Street


Hot Numbers, Trumpington street


Hot Numbers, Shepreth (a bit out of the way)


Urban Larder


Dom's Coffee (on Google, Rubiaceae on Instagram)


Stir


Chill #2


Bould Brothers, Round Church


Bould Brothers, Regent Street


Novi


Espresso Library


Fitzbillies, Bridge Street


Fitzbillies, Trumpington Street


Flavour Station


Have I missed any? Let me know.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Appreciate this thanks. My parents live in Cambridge and I'm round the Cam, Parker's Piece from time to time. Well, I used to be before Covid. Maybe next year I'll get to a few of these places.


----------



## Rogue_Coffee (Mar 23, 2015)

So from limited knowledge Espresso Library and Stir are open in the town for takeaway. And from Friday Hot Numbers at Shepreth will be open for takeaway coffee, pizza and bread (plus assorted other bits and pieces)


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Been to:

Both Hot Numbers in the city

Espresso Library

Novi (Didn't like it)

Fiztbillies serves Climpsons IIRC last time i was there but that was almost 4 years ago.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I've popped into Cambs a couple of times since the thawing of lockdown. As I park in Park St, which is next to Bould Bros/Round Church, I've made sure to grab a cup....
1st time - Take away only at the door
2nd+subsequent more fully open (I did sit on the stools in the window)

Coffee (normally Flat-white or Picollo) and Hot-Choc (Oat-milk) are still banging!!!!!


----------



## NutTool (Oct 4, 2020)

I highly rate Bould Brothers. Hot Numbers I think are good, although I find their beans are always a little underdeveloped for my tastes (and they seem to have quite a uniform roasting style). Personally don't enjoy Fitzbillies so much (I like a lighter roast).

Espresso Lane do an ok espresso. The owner is really friendly.

Indigo Coffee House is worth a look, really cute place.

I've had a few friends rave to me about Dom's Coffee, but he's always been closed when I've been on Mill Road. The Garden Kitchen next door I find quite good though.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

NutTool said:


> I highly rate Bould Brothers.......


 I visited the "new" Bould Bros in Regent St yesterday.....

Coffee (& Hot Choc) as banging as ever.... really nice.

Plus (as per Round Church) Staff are friendly.
The new one has loads more space and is a light airy and pleasant place to be (with obvious caveats re covid restrictions)


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

Absolutely the best coffee in Cambridge? My wife tells me it's the coffee served in our kitchen 🤪 Who am I to disagree...


----------



## NutTool (Oct 4, 2020)

Haha do you serve the public? 😁

I'll have to check out the new Bould Brothers! Would be nice being able to fit inside the shop...


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

NutTool said:


> Haha do you serve the public? 😁


 Yes! But only if they come to service the boiler...


----------



## Dusk (Feb 19, 2021)

I've only tried Espresso Library and Hot Numbers so far, I drink latte's and I prefer Espresso Library of the two as I found Hot Numbers a little bland. 5 Blends coffee house on Mill road looks interesting but want to try Bould Bros first.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

There is a cart (truck) that sets up in one of the small green area's around the city centre (cant remember where or whats its called but had some lovely coffee there.


----------



## PAJ (Nov 17, 2021)

Boule brothers is without doubt the best coffee I've tried to date.

to give that statement some perspective, my other half detests coffee but a actively seeks out Bould brothers for a latter whenever we go into town. Such a smooth coffee.

Do like Hot Numbers and the Shepreth HQ is literally 5min drive from the house. Nice vibe in there on a Saturday / Sunday morning and they do epic sourdough pizzas&#8230;. Coffee is good without being spectacular.

El Cafecito in Fowlmere is decent but a bit hit and miss - feel it's down to staff turnover as it's a both out the way. Usually pit stop there on the return leg of a Sunday morning cycle.


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm jumping back onto this thread to say a few words about Dom's on Mill Road. Recently I had to say goodbye to my Rocket when it went off to Bella Barista for a service. Long story I won't go into, but I'd been told about Dom's by an employee of another coffee shop in town (which was a bit random) and while that conversation was happening, had been passed a napkin by an eavesdropping customer, who had written "Dom's best coffee in town, cash only" on it. So even more random. Anyway, with my coffee grinder sitting looking lonely, we hunted Dom down.

Several pages could be written about the experience that is visiting Dom, so I will try to keep this short. Dom's is owned and operated by one person - Dom, unsurprisingly - and his coffee shop has no signage at all (beyond a small piece of slate several feet inside his door, with "coffee" scratched on it) so he is easily missed. He's two doors down from the Sainsbury's local, close to the junction with Tenison Road. His opening hours are 8am to 1.30 pm Tuesday to Saturday.

Dom learned coffee in Japan and this shows itself in his quiet, incredibly knowledgeable, uncompromising approach to making coffee. He does not do hurry. My wife commented after our third visit that visiting Dom's is like going on retreat for an hour. Dom does not allow people to sit with laptops or tablets and you won't see people on their phones. We always end up in conversation with other customers. 

Coffee at Dom's is sublime. In 40 years of drinking espresso I can honestly say that I have never come across anywhere where the coffee is so consistently excellent. I mentioned that he is uncompromising. Two examples: on our first visit, while he was making our coffees, I watched him toss out two double shots because they had not extracted exactly as he wanted them. I don't think I have ever seen that before in a commercial setting. Also he pours himself a taster of every brew he prepares for every customer, and if he isn't happy with the result, it doesn't get served.

Dom's is the antithesis of the 'want it now, busy busy, where's my coffee" world so not for everyone. But for the rest of us I can't recommend him enough.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Philip HN said:


> ...Dom does not allow people to sit with laptops or tablets and you won't see people on their phones. We always end up in conversation with other customers...


Excellent, thank you for that...i may visit it just for the laptop/moby free zone...bliss


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

A small post script on my review of Dom's... Just for the record, Dom's is (obviously) known as 'Dom's' to the vast majority of his customers, but the formal name of his establishment is Rubiaceae (by which it is known only by his customers who paid attention in Latin class). He has an Instagram account under that name.


----------



## SurreyAlan (8 mo ago)

I hope you realise how fortunate you are in Cambridge, not far outside the M25 thinking about nearby coffee shops, there's a Costa, another Costa, oh and another Costa. Lots of garages with Costa machines. For a change there's Waitrose coffee shop. Fortunately I'd have to travel a fair way to find a Starbucks so not all bad.


----------

